# Alois Trancy-The Earl of the Trancy Fish Tank



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:lol: Hehe. I love how NO ONE is going to get my reference...
I feel like such a ninja.
Anywho, here is my entry this month....a rather amusing picture of my newest boy Alois going after his 'Good Twin'(again, reference no one else will get)
I'm such a dork :roll:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Alois trancy is from black butler right.....? ^^ If so...I GOT THE REFERANCE!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD Yay!! Someone got the reference 8D


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Well i should hope so. Both of my fish are named after black butler. I mean, Grell and undertaker...Duh XD./


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I noticed your username! XD Awesome. Im a huge Kuroshitsuji fan.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I am to, i also love all sorts of other animes. but I love your fish, hes adorible.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I love how you caught him with his mouth wide open. XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, I do as well xD I'm a HUGE anime/manga fan and Cosplayer. I just happen to be really into Kuroshitsuji at the moment 

xD Thanks! It was a completely unintentional shot too...I was just taking pictures of him flaring and just happened to catch him with his mouth open!


----------



## genxas (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Butler.  (I'm a cosplayer(ish) and an anime/manga nerd/freak/person too!) 
Alois is really pretty! I like the blue in his eyes!


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Alois is so prettyyyyyy. O:
I got your reference. My betta's name is Ciel, so. xD
I could have totally named my new boy Grell, since he's red, but I didn't think about it until just now. o3o;


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

XD I got the reference immedietly. (I love Black Butler!)

Alois is so pretty!


----------



## Nouran (Oct 18, 2011)

wooooooooow amazing pic amazin betta fish


----------

